# Week-End Weather



## CaptHallie (May 15, 2013)

It's going to be a great week-end for tournament fishing! Good luck to everyone competing in the various events across the Gulf Coast. I'm in Port St. Joe, FL preparing for the Florida Pro Redfish Series One Woman Pro and the weather is absolutely amazing. Tight Lines!


----------

